# Anyone have their PL Premium or PL 500 adhesive fail on a fire pit?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would be more worried about the moisture regulation in the stone with the heat. When you heat the stone, you dry it out. When it rains or relative humidity is in the air, it becomes saturated. That moisture cycling is probably more causal to the adhesive failure than the heat to be honest.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Unless you used heat resistant "fire brick" blocks, your blocks decayed long before the adhesive does. 

Even solid stone used as a fire ring in the campsite will crack and sometimes explode when you have a campfire. 

And landscape blocks will be worse. 

Next firepit, use a steel ring liner, or line it with fire brick too. 


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Although PL is rated at 250 degrees, it is petroleum based and just how hot do you think a fire in the pit gets??


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> .... just how hot do you think a fire in the pit gets??



I have melted aluminum (1220 F)


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> Unless you used heat resistant "fire brick" blocks, your blocks decayed long before the adhesive does.
> 
> Even solid stone used as a fire ring in the campsite will crack and sometimes explode when you have a campfire.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we have a steel fire ring lining the full height of the pit.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

chandler48 said:


> Although PL is rated at 250 degrees, it is petroleum based and just how hot do you think a fire in the pit gets??



Because of the steel fire ring and the fact that the blocks are very thick and the heat dissipates more, the blocks never get that hot. I can place my hand on them while a fire is burning and they are warm but not hot. I doubt if they get over 250 degrees, but if they do, it would only be on the very inner part and not the whole block.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Post one didn't mention a steel liner, but it is necessary to keep the outer block from being heat damaged.


----------

